# another mellotan 11 question!



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

once mixed with bac water how long is it good for in the fridge please?

Am guessing a good 20-30 days?

Cheer's!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I was told around two weeks and have used at this length of time and it still made me sick and flushed so must be okay for upto two weeks!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

According to a guy, who works with this as well as many others for a living, the peptide starts to degrade after 11 days, this has nothing to do with bac or sterile water, it will degrade in either.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

wHAT MEDICATION CAN I GTAKE TO LIMIT THE SICKY FEELING AND NAUSEA?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Stergeon Travel Sickness tabs, from any chemist.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Cheer's nytol will nip to the chemist now,Any particular time to take them?With the jab or at night/morning when? and dosage?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

i take it as close to bed time as possible. most of the time i sleep throught the nausea.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Is that when you jab your mellanotan mate?Is it the best way to use this stuff nightime jab then next day get your tan either in the sun or tan-bed's


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

caiza said:


> Is that when you jab your mellanotan mate?Is it the best way to use this stuff nightime jab then next day get your tan either in the sun or tan-bed's


It has a long half life, so time of jab is not really important.

Stergeon is an anti histamine based tab, so can make you sleepy, so night time is best, take them an hour before your shot, then I would go to sleep.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Ok mate thanks for the info!


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

ive just got some more mallotan from MR in the freezer how long should i leave it in there?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Leave it in the freezer until you are ready to reconsitute and use it.

It will be good in the freezer for over a year.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

cHEER'S MATE!


----------



## Jamin (Jul 25, 2007)

do you still need to freeze the mellotan if its not mixed yet? or does it only degrade once mixed with bac/sterile water?


----------



## musclematters (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, it's good for 2 week approx. If you wanna keep it longer, load your needles and freeze em. Then just get one out the day before you need it. K


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Jamin said:


> do you still need to freeze the mellotan if its not mixed yet? or does it only degrade once mixed with bac/sterile water?


 Yes put the amps in the freezer. Take one amp out load it up with the solution and use within 10 days( some use it for longer i am just want full potency for sure).

On another note m2 is amazing i have been using it on my gf who is as close to an albino with out actualy being one as is possible:laugh: now 2 weeks has passed one amp has been used and shes already more tanned than she ever thought possible. At .5mg she got sick at 1mg she got sick and now at 1.5mg she gets VERY sick so it does have some sides. I give her shot at bed time and often she cant sleep due to the sickness.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Im currently using for the first time ever, ive got type 1 bordering type 2 skin. Ive been using for 10 days and im already browner than ive been. Its crazy stuff and i dont get nausea! :tongue: Im only up to 0.8mg ed il be at 1mg in two days then keep on going. I cant believe il actually be brown on a holiday!


----------

